# Bowling Green State University Fishing Club -Bass Tournament 4/21



## Simon14 (May 7, 2013)

Bowling Green State University is having a Bass Tournament on April 21 2018 out of West Harbor. Open to everyone...email [email protected] for information and to sign up. 

*Bowling Green State University Bass Fishing Club *

*Second Annual Fundraiser Tournament*



*When: Saturday, April 21st*

*Where: West Harbor Public Boat Launch *

*(Lake Erie)*

*Tournament Hours: 7:00am-3:00pm*



*Registration: 5:30am-6:30am followed by a*

* rules meeting*

*Entry Fee: $100*

*Optional Big Bass: $10*

*Cash OnlyPayout (Based on 50 Boat Field):*

*First: $1,500*

*Second: $800*

*Third: $400*

*Fourth: $200*

*Fifth: $100*

*Sixth: Sponsor Prize Package*

*Presented By:*















*All proceeds go to offset the cost of the 2018 Tournament Season and FLW Collegiate National Championship of the Bowling Green State University Bass Fishing Club*

*Contact:*

*[email protected]*


----------



## Simon14 (May 7, 2013)

Looks like great weather and wave report! Come on out tomorrow!


----------

